# keyword buys



## toboto

The company XXX obtains keyboard buys data from a vendor.

¿Podría ser keyboard buys data = datos de compras a través de Intenet?

Gracias


----------



## Leopold

Hola toboto. 

Yo entiendo que es "La empresa XXX obtiene datos de compras de teclados".


Saludos, 

Leo

[EDIT] Esperando confirmación.


----------



## toboto

A mi "datos de compras de teclados" me suena a que lo que se compran son teclados, y no es así.

El texto trata de distintas técnicas de marketing. Es posible que se trate de un término específico de marketing actual. 

Sería ideal la aclaración de algún experto en marketing.


----------



## toboto

My mistake!

No es:

The company XXX obtains keyboard buys data from a vendor.

sino:

The company XXX obtains keyword buys data from a vendor.

Lo siento, Leopold

Toboto


----------



## Leopold

No te preocupes, toboto. 
Veamos qué te dicen, pero creo que esto iría mejor en Vocabulario...

Saludos,

Leo


----------



## cuchuflete

> Keyword Buys
> 
> "Some search engines tie keywords to advertising sales. When a user searches for a particular keyword, the results page often have a banner advertisement displayed buy advertisers that purchased the keyword."



Nota que hay un error:  displayed buy *by* advertisers

saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## toboto

Gracias, Cuchuflete,.

De tu texto deduzco que los anunciantes pueden comprar palabras clave, es decir, que keyword buys podría traducirse "compras de palabras clave" 

¿estoy en lo cierto?


----------



## garryknight

Creo que puede ser "The company XXX obtains keyword*,* buys data from a vendor" con un coma. Mejor dicho "La empresa XXX obtiene palabra clave, compra datos de un vendedor".


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Toboto,

Estás casi correcto.  Me parece que lo que pasa es que los anunciantes compran un servicio de publicidad, con enlaces al uso de palabras claves.  Ejemplo:  
Soy productor de chismes para la cocina.  Cuando alguien hace una búsqueda en google, y usa la palabra 'cocina', mi anuncio va con la página de resultados.

un saludo,
Cuchu





			
				toboto said:
			
		

> Gracias, Cuchuflete,.
> 
> De tu texto deduzco que los anunciantes pueden comprar palabras clave, es decir, que keyword buys podría traducirse "compras de palabras clave"
> 
> ¿estoy en lo cierto?


----------



## toboto

Gracias Garry, pero no creo que falte una coma. Si hacemos una búsqueda en Google de "keyword buys", veremos que nos aparece muchas veces el término, en el contexto que explicó Cuchuflete.

También he buscado "compra de palabras clave" y, a juzgar por el número de veces que aparece y por el contexto en que lo hace, parece que es un término utilizado en el sector en español.

Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.

Toboto


----------



## carlos camara

Hola Toboto


La Compañía XXX obtiene estudios de mercado de un proveedor especializado respecto a la compra de teclados de ordenador en un mercado determinado (espero no haberme enrollado demasiado)


----------

